# Pilot recruitment closed



## Raam (18 Apr 2011)

Hi, my first language is French and I will do my best to be understood in English.

I have a  bachelor's degree in Physics and soon a Master's degree in Electrical Engineering. A couple months ago I decided to do what I truly always wanted to do : become an Air Force pilot. So I checked with my recruitment center in January 2011 to be told that the pilot profession was closed until April 2011. Not worried at all, I filled all the forms and on April 8 2011 I was told by the recruiting officer that pilot was closed again for a complete year.

On the moment, it destroyed all my hope. Then I thought that it was only one year to wait. 

But here is my question, does anyone know about the possibility that pilot will be closed again next year? It is very difficult for me to let go that dream but if I am rejected for the next 2-3 years it would be VERY difficult for my budget and career. The recruitment center does not have any usefull information on that point for me.

Thank you for any insight and advice.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Apr 2011)

There are no guarantees that openings for any trade will suddenly increase in any future year. I would recommend that you pursue the career option you would have without the CF for the foreseeable future.  You can always restart your CF application and change career paths if an opening occurs and if you are selected.  Do not postpone anything because you think you might get into the CF some day in the future. It could be a very long wait, and if you then decide to go another path, you will have delayed potential progress in that direction for that period.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Apr 2011)

Raam said:
			
		

> Hi, my first language is French and I will do my best to be understood in English.


MilPoints for putting more effort into English than the anglos. 

Votre anglais est merveilleux; J'ai pensé que vous étiez un _maudit tête carré_.   ;D


----------



## observor 69 (18 Apr 2011)

Today's word of the day boys and girls is "tête carré."   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (18 Apr 2011)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Today's word of the day boys and girls is "tête carré."   ;D



Will tomorrow's word of the day be "tête de la viande" ?   >


----------



## Raam (19 Apr 2011)

Thank you for your replies.

I know the official words would be to forget about the pilot profession, but that is not an option for me. Do anyone remember about the AF closing pilot in the past years? Did it last for a couple years? or was it very temporary? I am very disapointed that they did not tightened the selection process in the past years and not end up having to close it.  They probably are missing very good candidates with that way of recruiting.


----------



## captloadie (19 Apr 2011)

Raam said:
			
		

> I am very disapointed that they did not tightened the selection process in the past years and not end up having to close it.  They probably are missing very good candidates with that way of recruiting.



Because you are obviously a super candidate who far exceeds all those who have applied and been accepted in the past. Of all the professions, pilot has always been one the hardest to not only be accepted into, but to qualify in, from day one when you do the medical.

Like everybody else who is disappointed by the low recruiting into most trades this year, you'll have to look at other options in life.


----------



## trampbike (19 Apr 2011)

Raam said:
			
		

> They probably are missing very good candidates with that way of recruiting.



They have a whole lot of very good candidates right now... 
What what kind of tightening in the standards you would have hoped for? 
When the AF is needing a lot of pilots, they'll hire a lot... Now they don't need too many, they won't hire too many, no matter how awesome our resumes are.


----------



## Raam (19 Apr 2011)

I was not saying I was the best or that I would even pass the tests.

Just pointing the fact that we cannot even try it out because they took too many in the previous years and miscalculated their needs.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Apr 2011)

Raam said:
			
		

> Just pointing the fact that we cannot even try it out because they took too many in the previous years and miscalculated their needs.



Predicting how many pilots we will need is not an easy thing to do. We are not in the buisness of going short just so you may have an oportunity to "try it out". It is always about what the CF needs, not about what you want.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Apr 2011)

Raam said:
			
		

> Just pointing the fact that we cannot even try it out because they took too many in the previous years and miscalculated their needs.



Why should we waste money testing people for a trade that's full? If we need 5 pilots this year, we're not going to recruit 2 this year, and 2 next year and 1 the year after. We take the best 5 available at that time. No spots open for the trade you want? Life's like that, either suck it up and wait or pick a new career choice.


----------



## rnkelly (19 Apr 2011)

He's right though, some years the requirements differ quite a bit so that the desired number of candidates get in.  True of any trade I assume.  Therefore the average pilot candidate going through Moose Jaw and Portage from one year to another does change.  Can contibute to different attrition rates from one year to another as well (among many other variables).  But rest assured if you are a "Top" candidate you will always inevitably get in.  

I got in 5 years ago when they were taking a lot of people in, I walked in wanting to be an engineer of some sort and left as a "Pilote-aspirant" (as they say in St-Jean).


----------



## 2010newbie (19 Apr 2011)

I was in a similar position as you are many years ago. I tried entering the CF as a pilot a few different times, but the trade was closed or they weren't accepting anyone through the entry plan I was pursuing. I continued to work at another job and further my career until about a year ago. I decided to give it one last shot and either I was accepted or I would continue on with the career I had. 

When I went to the CFRC, they were not hiring pilots for DEO, only ROTP. I made a decision on the spot that I would apply ROTP instead, even though it would delay my training by a few years. Luckily I was accepted and I don't regret a thing. My extra experience that I gained from my other career helped my application and also with getting adjusted to the military environment.

As one of the other posters had mentioned, continue with your civilian life and pursuing a career. If in a year or two (or 10) positions open up, you can apply if you're still interested.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Apr 2011)

The CF will hire who they need, when they need. They are not there to cater to whoever thinks they may like to do something.

If they have nothing open that interests you, move on and have a nice life. 

We don't exist to cater to individuals and their wishes, nor are we bound to forecast our needs around yours.


----------

